# Branding's Age of Worms, the 4th Generation - OOC



## hbarsquared (May 15, 2006)

_Since the beginning of history, humanity has measured time in Ages.  Ages of Glory, of Dreams, and even of Great Sorrows mark the human tally of years, giving sense of order to the events of past centuries.But one age has yet to occur - an age of darkness, of decay, and of writhing doom.

Witty bards and wrathful preachers know it as the Age of Worms, weaving it into the peripheries of thir passion plays as a mythic era of destruction that could begin at any time.  Astrologers, diviners, and the servants of Fate know more.

The canniest among them fear that the Age of Worms has already begun._​
*Status: Full*

*Players:*
_Raging Epistaxis – Whurhak Azten (LG male dwarf cleric)
Thanee – Alexi (TN/NG female human paragon)
Mista Collins – Owen (CN male human rogue)
silentspace – Majakilar (male human paragon)
Voadam – Gregor (LG male giant)_​
Welcome to the resurrected _Age of Worms_ campaign!  Unfortunately, it is not a _true resurrection_, so we ended up losing a level in the meantime.

I shall begin posting again within the next couple days, picking up in the game where we left off, as well as updating this post to include any campaign information that was lost in the Database Crash of '06.


The Info Thread
In Character Thread
Rogue's Gallery


----------



## hbarsquared (May 15, 2006)

We will start the new IC thread pretty much where we left off before the Crash.  Everyone was in the flooded chamber, some investigating the body in a sideroom and some breaking down the sodden wooden door.

My question I pose to you is this: would anyone mind a change in storytelling format of the PbP?

Part of my reason for not keeping up with updates as often as I would like is finding the time to orchestrate combats and make the needed rolls, as well as relating everything in the posts.  I will continue to do so, if that is the consensus, but I would like to propose an alternative.

Play with no dice rolling or statement of specific actions.  Just post a description of the actions your character will like to take, and I will post the reactions.  When posting, include descriptions of the abilities you know your character is capable of, based on your character sheet, but I will not keep track of hit point, spell slots, or the like.  After a certain period of time, everyone will level up at once, and you will update your character sheets.  But the game itself will stick to just the narrative.

I am hoping this will speed play up a little bit, and we'll have less to worry about.  What do you think?


----------



## Voadam (May 15, 2006)

I'm up for it.


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2006)

I'm fine with giving pretty much anything a try. 

I do prefer to have something to base decisions on, that's not entirely vague, though. And I really don't think it's a good idea to not track the more important party resources (i.e. spells) in some fashion at least.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2006)

Heads up, I will be away and do not expect to have internet access from Friday 5/26 through Sunday June 4.


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2006)

Woah, jeremy! Nice summary. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hbarsquared (May 23, 2006)

Good news everyone!

(Although it looks like Thanee beat me to it...)

I tried one last time to find our PbP on google with a combination that I don't believe I have tried before.  (Google search: jeremy_dnd Alastor)  Amazingly, I found practically the entire thread!  I have updated the IC thread in the Playing the Game forum, so please take a look if you want to refresh your memory.

Soon (in the next day or two), I will write up a post that will summarize the events from the last post in April to just before the Database Crash of '06, as well as a new update.  Please hold off on new posts until then.


----------



## hbarsquared (May 23, 2006)

Also, an update as to the format I would like to use for the rest of the PbP game.

My posts from this point will be entirely narrative, though I will use the underlying game mechanics to determine the outcome of all actions.  Feel free to remain entirely narrative in your post, as well, while restricting yourself to only what is possible according to your character sheet (spells per day, turning, move actions in a round, etc).

If you would like to include rolls to determine the outcome of an action, roll yourself and include the result in your post: I will describe the result.  Also, in combat, restrict your post to one round (in terms of standard actions and move actions).  If you plan to have your character simply repeat their action in the following rounds, include your intentions (full attack every round, continue running, etc).

Initiative will be handled roughly by the order of when your posts are made (that way, if one character changes their actions based on someone else, the initiatve order isn't messed up).  For actions that don't depend on another character, I will roughly describe actions in the order of those with the highest Initiative modifier.

Finally, I will not be handing out any more XP, but instead will let everyone know when it is time to level up.  It will be approximately at the same time, anyway, but reduces the record keeping.

Character sheets will be updated and referred to normally.  Soon, I will also provide a template that will keep all pertinent information in one place that will be easy for all of us to reference.

If you have any questions or want any clarifications, please let me know.  If you want any changes, or are completely disgruntled by this system, also please let me know.    The purpose of this is to let us have more fun, and if it would detract from your game I do not want that to happen.


----------



## hbarsquared (May 23, 2006)

New post is up!  This should bring us back up to speed, but please post any character actions I may have missed.

At this point, there is only one more submerged room to explore on this level.


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2006)

Majak grabbed the short sword and Atzen prayed over the body are the only other things I remember.


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2006)

Yup, Alexi had suggested to Majarkilar, when he said, he would need a new weapon, that he should take the short sword there (easier than to buy one in town), which he did. 

And, I think, afterwards Alexi has moved to where Azten and Gregor where opening the door.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 5, 2006)

Another post is up, though I am still hoping to hear from the other players.

Calling on *Azten*, *Alexi*, and *Majakilar* for in character posts!


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 5, 2006)

ahhh, I thought i recalled someone grabbing the short sword. In fact, that was one of the last things I recall.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2006)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Calling on *Azten*, *Alexi*, and *Majakilar* for in character posts!




Yep, yep. Sorry, I thought I had posted in the IC already, but apparantly only mentioned it here in the OOC. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 12, 2006)

Calling *Raging Epistaxis* and *silentspace*!

Would you two still like to play?  If not, let us know.  Otherwise, I'll wait a few more days and if I don't hear anything I'll continue on with who we have.  I hope you two can still make it!


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 12, 2006)

yah.. I hope so also.

Or the group is going to have to go out and recruit someone who can heal.    Wouldn't that be fun. Have the group decide/interview candidates.

*Group:* Alright Mr Cleric, could you please tell us your name and affiliation?
*Cleric:* I am Korsas McGrady and I am affiliated with St. Cuthbert.
*Group* (looking at each other and nodding): Good good good. Now Mr. McGrady, how long have you been in the trade.
*McGrady:* I've been a cleric of St. Cuthbert for as many as 9 years now.
*Group* (looking at each other and nodding): Excellent. Do you have any references? Possibly family members, neighbors, former group members, people you've brought to life, undead you've destroyed?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2006)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh no, *Thanee*!  You're dropping the game?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2006)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay, *silentspace* and *Raging* haven't shown up, and it looks like *Thanee*'s leaving as well.

For those remaining, shall we go ahead and declare the game dead?  Or would you prefer I continue with the story and open up recruiting?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not leaving... no idea how you got that impression. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay, only 1 player has said anything.  Unless I hear a "yay" from additional players (and still hoping for silentspace and/or Raging to show up), this game will unfortunately be abandoned.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure, that Mista Collins and Voadam are around as well, they probably just missed the thread.

I'll give them a little bump into the right direction. 

No clue about silentspace and Raging, havn't seen anything from them lately. Silentspace has been a pretty consistent poster in the past, might be he has some trouble with his internet access or something.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd like the game to keep going.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 26, 2006)

nice bump Thanee...

I am still here and very interested.


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 26, 2006)

Allrighty, then.  I'll keep the game going with you three.  Expect a new post in the next couple-few days!


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 30, 2006)

Allright, everyone!  Check it out!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2006)

Jeremy?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 19, 2006)

i don't know if this game is still on. doesn't seem like it is.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm assuming there is no going back on this one.


----------



## hbarsquared (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, then.

Just got the heads up from Branding...  I apologize for my previous dropping of the ball.  After the last update I was simply checking the forum without visitng the direct link, and I never noticed the three responses from Thanee, Voadam, and Mista Collins (until now!)     After the other two players dropping, I figured the game had died, so I ceased to check up on it.

So, again, apologies to you three: I never realized until today that you were responding in the IC thread.

Now that Branding has returned, I'll be happy to defer to him, if everyone would like.  I wouldn't actually mind returning to the game as well, but Branding had it first.  

It's been great, everyone, and I would love to see the campaign resurrected a fourth time!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2006)

It's only the third time... the first wasn't really a _resurrection_. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't know if I could take another level loss from _ressurection._  

However it happens, count me in.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd like to get it raised as well.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 18, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I don't know if I could take another level loss from _ressurection._



Yeah, we would have to re-introduce the AD&D rules and bring in 0-level characters.

Oh God, I am such a dork.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Yeah, we would have to re-introduce the AD&D rules and bring in 0-level characters.
> 
> Oh God, I am such a dork.




Let's see If I can top that.   

Nah, it can work in 3e, it'd just lose a con point.

And with third party d20 there are other possible options http://www.goodmangames.com/5100preview.php


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 18, 2006)

Anybody remember module N4 Treasure Hunt?  One of the most inventive adventures of its time, IMO.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Oct 18, 2006)

Oops!  Thanks to Branding for the heads up. 

I've pretty much dropped checking the boards at all since last spring, so I completely missed this thread and the associated one as well.  I feel bad that I've missed jeremy's awesome summaries (thread necromancy even! - the bionic thread? -we can rebuild it...) and had given up on playing.

I'm up for keeping going with this game, and will put the links back in my 'daily check' queue.  

Man, this is great!  Now if someone could just get Piratecat to update...  ;-)

If I drop the ball again, just email me  raging_epistaxis at mac dt com
Azten / R E


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 19, 2006)

*Diamond Lake Background*

BTW, in case anyone is bored and wants to get a better understanding of what the town of Diamond Lake is like, please feel free to check out the first post of the OOC thread of my now defunct Eberron AoW game HERE.

A bit of the info is Eberron-specific, but other than the occasional names of gods, etc., it should generally be the same.

As you can tell, I'm a bit obsessive when it comes to describing people and places (guess it's the anthropology major in me).  I'm thinking of shamelessly stealing a page from Thanee's book, and have an INFO page just for background, maps, and such.  Not that everyone needs to be aware of everything going on in the campaign.  It's more for reference than anything else.

BrOp

P.S.: Congrats btw, Thanee on the INFO thread.  Great idea to keep everything together in one place.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 19, 2006)

*Everyone's favorite ... XP*

Jeremy_dnd might disagree with me here, but after reading the IC boards of what all of you accomplished, and add that to what you played through before, I have calculated that all of you have a total of 850 XP.  Does that sound right to you?  This number should be correct, unless jeremy_dnd raised the CR of any of the encounters due to the size of the group.


----------



## hbarsquared (Oct 19, 2006)

Nah, that sounds about right.  I remember being a stone's throw from 2nd-level.

When you start it up again, Branding, can you start a new thread and provide a link to my intemediary page, as well as Krauss's and your own?  That way we can keep track of the three (soon to be four!) different threads that chronicle our adventures!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2006)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> I remember being a stone's throw from 2nd-level.




Let's see... 2nd level equals 1,000 XP, we got 850 XP, that's a 150 XP difference.

So, a stone's throw equals 150 XP!

*wanders off looking for stones*



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Let's see... 2nd level equals 1,000 XP, we got 850 XP, that's a 150 XP difference.
> 
> So, a stone's throw equals 150 XP!
> 
> *wanders off looking for stones*



Well, the creature you are facing right at this time should probably take care of that.

As I noted above, I will be bumping up the CRs of many of the encounters from what is published in the original adventures, as they are designed for a group of 4 PCs.  Now where did I leave my tome "Templates of Unspeakable Horror"?  Muahahahaha!


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Oct 19, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Now where did I leave my tome "Templates of Unspeakable Horror"?  Muahahahaha!




DOH!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 19, 2006)

*New [INFO] thread*

To borrow a phrase from Monty Python's show "Spamalot", I have lovingly ripped-off Thanee's idea for an informational thread about the campaign.  I will continue posting material there as you discover it, including local background information, links to all threads present and past, maps, creatures encountered, etc.

As I am currently unemployed I've got lots of free time between sending out resumes.  I'm taking advantage of that right now and getting a lot of stuff done, so that when I have a job again, running the game will hopefully flow more smoothly.

You can find a link to the new thread HERE.

BrOp


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> ...when I have a job again...




Good luck with that! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hbarsquared (Oct 19, 2006)

Branding: Do you want to perhaps continue the game on my thread?  I can keep it and the Chapter list updated, as well as the title.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2006)

I've always been a fan of the INFO thread. If i ever start a game again, I would do the same.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 19, 2006)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Branding: Do you want to perhaps continue the game on my thread?  I can keep it and the Chapter list updated, as well as the title.



Yup, I was thinking that would make the most sense for both the IC and OOC threads.  The Rogue's gallery thread will obviously stay the same, since it hasn't changed since the days of Krauss.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 20, 2006)

cool, i think i'm the last one to check in?  i'm in   i'm feeling nostalgic for some pbp... i let my own games die, though they had good long runs.

branding, good luck with your job search!  i quit my job recently and am unemployed too - and really enjoying it!  i'm working on a number of my own projects, plus i'm consulting, so i'm busier than ever.  what kind of work are you looking for?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 20, 2006)

silentspace said:
			
		

> branding, good luck with your job search!  i quit my job recently and am unemployed too - and really enjoying it!  i'm working on a number of my own projects, plus i'm consulting, so i'm busier than ever.  what kind of work are you looking for?



Thanks, silentspace.  I'm mainly looking for freelance editing/writing jobs, although at this point I'll do almost anything.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2006)

*speaking as someone who is employed*

I have an upcoming business trip and two immediate follow up big projects when I return. I expect to not be posting on ENworld from Wednesday 10/25 through Wednesday 11/1.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 20, 2006)

So it looks as if everyone has checked in back over on the other thread.

Are we ready to get things started?

When last we saw our heroes they were up to their necks in cold, fetid water being attacked by some kind of undead creature (Azten makes a DC 12 Knowledge (religion) roll ... yup, it's a ghoul).

Here's what I gather happened in the last turn in pure mechanical terms:


Alexi had hit it with a crossbow bolt, and was reloading.

Gregor missed it with his flanged mace, and took a 5 ft. step away from it.

The ghoul hit Gregor with a claw attack, but the giant successfully saved vs. paralysis.


In the following turn the following had been proposed:


Alexi was going to shoot at it

Gregor was going to smack it.

Owen was going to throw a dagger at it.

Azten was going to try and turn it.

Majakilar and Kenneth had not declared yet.

Since it's been such a long time, I would like to propose that we can repost our actions for this turn.

Here is the official initiative order:
Azten 16
Owen 15
Ghoul 14
Majakilar 13
Voadam 12
Kenneth 8
Alexi 5

I am also attaching a combat map so that everyone can see what's going on.  As you can see, there are a lot of columns in this room, so it's a pretty tight fit all around.  Remember also that the entire room is flooded, which means that underwater combat rules apply.  The water is deep enough so that medium-sized creatures can walk on the bottom, while small-sized have to swim (sorry jeremy).

Briefly, just to remind everyone, that means that creatures can wade around at half speed.  Small creatures need a successful Swim check (against DC 10 since it's calm water) to move at all.  Also, all bludgeoning and slashing attacks are at -2 to hit and only do half damage.  Sorry, water combat in D&D is messy and frustrating.

Actually, while we are on the subject, do people want to continue using maps and strict D&D combat?  I'm happy to create the maps, it doens't take much time for me.  Just wanted to know how in-depth, rule-wise folks want to get.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Oct 20, 2006)

I like the maps, they help me be up to speed at a glance with what's going on.

Whether or not we strictly follow movement rules is much less of a concern - whatever everybody else wants is fine by me.

R E


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2006)

If the maps are no big deal for you then I vote for keeping them up. It is sometimes tough to visualise as much off of pure descriptions.

The Gregor picture is Haagrid from Harry Potter?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 20, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The Gregor picture is Haagrid from Harry Potter?



Yup 

Feel free to post another one if you prefer.

BrOp


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2006)

silentspace said:
			
		

> cool, i think i'm the last one to check in?




Hey there! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hbarsquared (Oct 20, 2006)

I really like the maps.  I, unfortunately, did not have there wherewithal to post them myself during my stint.


Everything looks fine with me!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2006)

Maps are good, ya. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 21, 2006)

So I'll wait until everyone has posted their actions for this round before resolving.

Note that I misread the earlier posts, and didn't realize that Azten was actually on George's back.  Ignore Azten's position as stated there, please.

BrOp


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2006)

Branding, cool, I'll keep you in mind if I ever come across any work for you.  There's bad writing everywhere  

Hey Thanee!  So you think Alexi's going to go wizard?  With 2 charismatic human paragons, plus a diplomatic bard, we're such a pretty, easy to like party!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 22, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, Raging Epistaxis, are the spells you have listed on Azten's character sheet the ones you have prepared for today?  And if so, is there a reason you have the cure spells memorized?

Also, who is holding the three magical items found in the other level, i.e. the two wands, and the goggles?

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 22, 2006)

*Combat*

So here's another question for the group.  I've been reading Thanee's [COMBAT] thread and it seems to be a pretty good way of not cluttering up the IC thread with posts which, depending on what happens in combat, might not even happen.  I guess the other way of going about it would be to post everything to the OOC thread.

Do folks have a a preference?  What are the pluses and minuses of a seperate combat thread in your opinion?

thanks,

BrOp

P.S.:  And speaking of combat, everyone gains 50 XP from the ghoul encounter.  So close ...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2006)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Hey Thanee!  So you think Alexi's going to go wizard?  With 2 charismatic human paragons, plus a diplomatic bard, we're such a pretty, easy to like party!




Alexi will go Warmage. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> What are the pluses and minuses of a seperate combat thread in your opinion?




I like it, because it is a pretty good way of not cluttering up the IC thread with posts which, depending on what happens in combat, might not even happen. Ok, I guess that wasn't entirely unexpected. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I like it, because it is a pretty good way of not cluttering up the IC thread with posts which, depending on what happens in combat, might not even happen. Ok, I guess that wasn't entirely unexpected.



Indeed not


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 23, 2006)

Maps are good if it doesn't take you too much time. And if we have maps we should stick with the regular movement rules.

And I think Owen has the goggles.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Oct 23, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, Raging Epistaxis, are the spells you have listed on Azten's character sheet the ones you have prepared for today?  And if so, is there a reason you have the cure spells memorized?
> 
> Also, who is holding the three magical items found in the other level, i.e. the two wands, and the goggles?
> 
> BrOp




I don't think I ever updated his spells memorized taking into account the fact that he can substitute healing spells whenever needed.  Or rather, I remember updating it on my computer, but apparently never got it uploaded...  Done now, I'll double check for accuracy tonight.

I don't think Azten has either wand (wands? there were wands?)  but I'll re-read the story so far and see if it jogs my memory any.

 R E


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 23, 2006)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> I don't think Azten has either wand (wands? there were wands?)  but I'll re-read the story so far and see if it jogs my memory any.



Yup, two wands were found on the other "lower level" that you reached through the elevator.  Naturally you don't know what they do.

In the future, I think it would make sense if I track party coin treasure on the [INFO] board.  Objects found should be individually listed on character sheets, magical or not.  That way there is absolutely no confusion in tight situations as to who has what.

I just rolled damage for the ghoul attack on Gregor that occured back in July, and he is pretty hurt.  He took 7 hp of damage, which brings him down to 5 hp.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 23, 2006)

I think we put unknown loot in Gregor's backpack. With a 20 strength he can carry a bunch, including another PC, without much trouble.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 23, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Maps are good if it doesn't take you too much time. And if we have maps we should stick with the regular movement rules.



Since everyone seems to concure, maps and normal D&D combat rules it is!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 23, 2006)

Btw, I have no idea how many hp Gregor is down right now after the ghoul clawing.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 23, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Btw, I have no idea how many hp Gregor is down right now after the ghoul clawing.



See Post #69.

BrOp


----------



## Voadam (Oct 23, 2006)

Ah, I see. Maybe a little bigger scratch.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 23, 2006)

*Leveling up*

Just a few thoughts on the subject of leveling up.  To maintain a smooth flow in an adventure path, I think it's counter-productive to have long periods of mandatory training when one gains a new level.  For those who are unfamiliar with this concept, this is an alternate rule presented in the DMG.  New class abilities, skill points, etc. are understood to be gained through practical use of one's skills in the field in addition to training during "downtime".

There is a semi-exception to this rule, which involves gaining a level in a new class.   Levels in new base and prestige classes do not suddenly appear out of thin air.  They must at least partially be acquired through apprenticeship or study with someone who is a member of that class.  This training does not have to happen "on screen" and can simply be referred to in a single post.

The reason I insist on this is because in my opinion, without it characters start sliding from being representations of real people in a wholly realized, if fictitional world to simply a collection of modifiers to die rolls with an equipment list attached.  I think that this concept is also grounded solidly in a pre-industrial way of life.  Before the introduction of universal, mandatory state education almost everyone gained their job skills from a mentor or master, often apprenticing themselves for years to gain proficiency in their field.  Acknowledging where your new skills come from is simply a modest acknowledgement to this model.

So what does this mean for you and your character?  Well, if you plan on taking a level in a new class just let me know and we can work up a little background to explain this expansion.   Does that work?

BrOp


----------



## Voadam (Oct 23, 2006)

BO [SBLOCK]As a reminder Gregor's plans were to go giant 1-3, monk the rest. The giant levels and size growth are from his hexblade womb curse. The monk physical abilities would just be physical things he gets better at, (grappling knocking people down, swatting people rushing him, kicking and punching) while the mystical monk stuff would be from the hexblade curse/dead mother's dying blessing interactions as flavor/story elements. Picking up vow of poverty at 3rd level as an interaction of the curse on his family and his mother's blessing as well as all his money goes to charities and to support his dad. I never had plans for him to train or study under anybody but nightmares about the hexblade and dreams of his mother were to be scattered throughout his career.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 23, 2006)

Voadam
[sblock]I think it's quite well thought out, so that will be fine. You're using the giant level progressions from Arcana Unearthed, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2006)

As for Alexi, I have her already sketched-out somewhat... she will become a Warmage at 2nd level, or rather, she will unlock and discover her magical talent through some kind of accident or whatever fits the situation she is in at that time. Then she will likely seek someone who can explain to her what's going on and help her refine her abilities (i.e. a mentor ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2006)

Majakilar is wearing a +1 chain mail they found, and Gregor is holding his old armor.

Future plans for Majakilar are 2 paladin of freedom levels, then sorcerer, then more human paragon.  After that maybe spellsword and/or eldritch knight.  That's been the basic plan from the beginning.  

But if that's too many classes for you, perhaps you'll allow me to re-build him as a straight paladin of freedom?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 24, 2006)

Both are fine as long as you guys can make the new classes work within the context of the story.  That's all I really care about.

I am also attaching pictures of the two wands and the red leather masterwork armor you have found.  I didn't paint these, someone else posted them online after running this adventures.  I will add them to the [INFO] thread as well.

BrOp

p.s. To give credit, the armor was painted by Craig Ousterling, and the wands by Terry Edwards.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2006)

Branding, regarding the ring - i can't tell based on the picture, but is it a signet ring?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 26, 2006)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Branding, regarding the ring - i can't tell based on the picture, but is it a signet ring?



Meaning, is it used to make imprints in wax for sealing letters and such?  No. it doesn't have the proper indentation.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 26, 2006)

*Absent*

I'm going to be out of town starting tomorrow morning (Friday) and will return on Monday evening of next week.  Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 1, 2006)

If I am reading the collected posts correctly there is still the room opposite the "beetle" room (for lack of a better term) left to explore.

For reference check out the MAP OF THIS LEVEL.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmm.  I don't think we did much exploration in either room, other than noting the body in red armor.  Isn't that the armor you gave us the illustration for?
I don't remember the statue, though I think the large beetle was in the room with the body before - thus we didn't check it out.

R E


----------



## silentspace (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks for the map!  so the crashed elevator is in the north room?  i recall the swarm was in one room and the big beetle was in the opposite one, memory could be faulty though...

either way, looks like the room is open for exploration now.  hope the beetles don't mind.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 1, 2006)

silentspace said:
			
		

> thanks for the map!  so the crashed elevator is in the north room?  i recall the swarm was in one room and the big beetle was in the opposite one, memory could be faulty though...
> 
> either way, looks like the room is open for exploration now.  hope the beetles don't mind.



Sorry about the confusion.  There is a large beetle with the smaller beetles in the room to your left.  I had forgotten that you had previously already seen the other beetle in the other room with the stone slabs.  That beetle is staggering around quite a bit, looking either drunk, drugged, or very drowsy.

The red armor is off a body that you picked up in the submerged section.  The red armor in the room with the slabs, statue, and the beetle is a different, similar-looking suite of armor.

BrOp


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 1, 2006)

So we have a big beetle on either side and a swarm in the slimy stuff?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 2, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> So we have a big beetle on either side and a swarm in the slimy stuff?



Correct, although the beetle in the orange stuff looks alert, if currently preoccupied, while the one in the room with the statue looks like he's already "had a few".


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 4, 2006)

Just a quick summary of your investigations of the corridors in the "lantern" chamber:

RED
Not investigated, missing lantern.

ORANGE
Investigated. Sarcophagus originally pointed in this direction.

YELLOW
Investigated. Elevator led to level with hovering eye monster and numerous traps.

GREEN
Investigated.  Elevator collapsed and led to fight with slashing eye creature and beetles. Shaft led down to partially-submerged level.

BLUE
Not investigated.

INDIGO
Investigated. Lantern found in wolf den and hung on chain here.

VIOLET
Investigated. Nothing found.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh, we did quite a bit there already then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the update. I forgot exactly what corridor we did what in.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 6, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks for the update. I forgot exactly what corridor we did what in.



You're welcome.  All the colored corridors were confusing enough.  I didn't want to add to it by everyone having to pour through all the old posts to figure things out.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 12, 2006)

I've added a MAP OF THE VILLAGE OF DIAMOND LAKE to the [INFO] thread.

Happy Sunday,

BrOp


----------



## silentspace (Nov 13, 2006)

hey guys, had some connection issues there for a while, seems to be ok now though.  IE bites


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 13, 2006)

silentspace said:
			
		

> hey guys, had some connection issues there for a while, seems to be ok now though.  IE bites



Glad to see that it all worked out in the end.  What browser are you using now?


----------



## silentspace (Nov 13, 2006)

netscape seems to do the trick.  i was going to try firefox next.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2006)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Bye
> Thanee




hahaha. thanks for the link. I love it.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 14, 2006)

*Background integration*

I just came across the following posts I had written on the old OOC thread.  I thought I'd repost them here, since even I had forgotten about them.  Basically, they were designed to integrate your characters more fully into the Village of Diamond Lake.  You will probably eventually encounter most, if not all of the characters and places mentioned therein.  Already having a history with them should make the RP more fun ... or at least that's the idea.

Let me know if this is useful or bothersome to you.  I don't want to overload everyone on background info.  I enjoy creating it, is all.  Obviously, this is background info for only a few of you.  I will be adding more shortly.

BrOp


Thanee:[sblock]Since both Lazare's (the cultured nightspot in town run by the dragonchess enthusiast Lazare) and The Emporium charge a cover, Alexi makes most of her money in the Feral Dog, the watering hole frequented by the large majority of Diamond Lake's poor.  She has been able to barely make a living there, bilking the miners out of their hard-earned cash, or lifting a purse or three from a passing merchant.  Every once in a while she will strike it rich, such as when she "found" the moonstone, but most weeks she just makes enough to pay for her room and board at Jalek's Flophouse.
About a year-and-a-half ago a member of Kullen's gang observed her while she was "working" and reported her to his boss.  The albino half-orc made a personal visit to Alexi's sleeping quarters that night and let her know in no uncertain terms that the Feral Dog was his show, and that if she wanted to "perform" there she would have to pay an "artist" fee like everyone else.  To reinforce how serious he was, Kullen left her with a few bruises that didn't properly heal for weeks.
Not wanting any trouble from the easily upset half-orc and his coterie of cutthroats and bullies, Alexi began paying about a quarter of her earnings to the gang on a weekly basis.  Even though the Feral Dog was a pit, it seemed the only gig in town for her.

In the last week, Alexi met an elven woman named Tirra who has made quite an impression on her.  Exuding sophistication and confidence, and bedecked in well-fitted blue and red leather this woman claimed to have traveled here from the Free City of Greyhawk.  When asked her business, she generally claims to be "an explorer".  She arrived in town with two humans who dressed in a similar fashion to her, but has been spending evenings on her own at the Feral Dog challenging anyone to a knife-throwing contest.  Stakes are generally high and no one has beaten her so far.  Even Kullen and his gang have left her in peace, even if they have been obviously keeping a close eye on her.[/sblock]


Mista Collins:[sblock]All of this is merely a suggestion.  Use as much or as little as you like.  Drugs are obviously a touchy subject.

After years of living in abject poverty in Diamond Lake, Owen has recently been making a pretty decent living selling kalamanthis.  This drug is the town's most notorious claims to fame.  It is a potent narcotic cultivated somewhere locally (exactly where he is not sure, although he has his suspicions).  Parts of the kalamanthis plant can be prepared and used in three separate ways: the raw root can be chewed, the leaf can be dried and smoked, and the sap can be boiled into a concentrated paste and injected.  All of the processing occurs in Diamond Lake, in an old, abandoned warehouse on the lake.
Use of kalamanthis, mainly in its dried and injected forms, has spread like wildfire in the past year, as the potent hallucinogen causes the hard-working miners of Diamond Lake to forget about their wretched existence for a little while.  Dried kalamanthis is generally sold in 1 sp bundles, although the highly-concentrated form has been known to sell for as high as 10 gp a dose.[/sblock]


jeremy_dnd:[sblock]To note: it is up to you to decide how much of what I write below you want to incorporate into your character background.  Pick and choose to your heart's content.

Kenneth made quite a few friends growing up at the Emporium.  The most stunning of these is Zalamandra, the self-styled "Queen" of the Veiled Corridor.  Her establishment is frequented by the community's elite, including the governor-mayor, sheriff, most of the mine managers, and several prominent merchants.  Zalamandra does not tolerate blackmailers among her staff, but nonetheless is known to keep a mental file of the predilections and preferences of all of her prominent customers, silently wielding this knowledge as an anvil over the heads of potential political enemies.  That she has not yet been assassinated is a tribute to her considerable political skills and to the shielding influence of the Emporium's motley assortment of other employees.

Although Professor Montague Marat who founded the Emporium ten years ago (before then it was simply called Zalamandra's) abandoned Diamond Lake under mysterious circumstances three years ago, nearly a dozen of his former employees remain at this establishment, making more money here than they ever did traveling with him on the road.  Foremost among these nonesuches is the affable Shag Soloman, an aristocratic, shaggy quaggoth "wild man" from the distant Burneal Forest.  Solomon's vicious teeth and jagged claws contrast with his stylish gentleman's garb imported bi-annually from only the finest shops in the Free City of Greyhawk, and his cultured demeanor.  When not on display in the "Gallery of Science", he frequents the kalamanthis (a potent local hallucinogen) lounge upstairs, where the wealthier patrons adore his clever stories and buy him shots of miner's milk (a syrupy whiskey brewed in several makeshift stills behind the Thirsty Gar).  Other attractions include the misshapen boggle contortionist Tom Shingle, the combustible halfling magician Ariello Klint, a two-headed calf named Esmerelda, Jr., and the alluring female human, Chezabet, who reads fortunes.
It was Chezabet who taught Kenneth how to focus his innate magical skills and use the power of his voice to affect the people around him.  She herself is also quite an accomplished singer of saucy ballads and sea shanties, having grown up among the gynarchs of Hardby, and her knowledge of these songs in encyclopedic.  She generally accompanies herself on an old, yet well-made squeezebox, decorated with maritime motifs.

The Emporium offers several rotating games of chance, with the most popular being dragonfire (an ante-based cared game most often run by the flirtatious human woman Daria Angel), norbonne (a polyhedral dice game run by the no-nonsense half-elf woman Nurelle), and a contest known simply as the Rat Game, run by the sardonic, male human Natalo Bask.  In it four rats scurry to be the first through an open-topped maze.  When the winner reaches the labyrinth's central chamber, Natalo injects it with a serum that immediately triggers a rabid frenzy.  At this time, for doors built into the sides of the maze slide open, revealing four tiny spear-wielding jermaline.  Patrons wager on all aspects of the ensuing melee.[/sblock]


silentspace:[sblock]There is a community of folks who worship Obad-Hai and the Old Faith who lives in a place called the Bronzewood Lodge, located a few hours travel from Diamond Lake.  As a worshipper of Ehlonna, Majakilar has traveled there a few times, curious to see how they live in apparent harmony with the natural world but he has always received a mixed reception.  While most of the rangers, druids and woodsmen there don't want anything to do with Majakilar due to his association with the despicable mines, a few try to encourage him to further explore his faith in the goddess and come to a more full understanding of the message that she preaches.  They try and show Majakilar that it is not good or natural for men to work under such horrible conditions underground, despoiling the beauty of nature.  They also teach that no man should be as tightly controlled as the miners of Diamond Lake, and that all free peoples deserve to live without the threat of tyranny.

Majakilar certainly has much first-hand knowledge in the depraved conditions in which miners in Diamond Lake live and work, and the intense control the mine managers hold over their employees.  Life in Diamond Lake for the poor is generally short and brutal, and the mine managers have done nothing to alleviate this, although some are fairer than others.  The only reason the miners haven't revolted is because there is little other source of income in the area.  People who end up in Diamond Lake generally come here because they can't go to places like the Free City of Greyhawk, either for legal or monetary reasons.[/sblock]


----------



## silentspace (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, I remember that.  It fits perfectly with Majakilar's background too.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 14, 2006)

I remember that post and I liked the idea and still do. It is kind of the angle I wanted to go with Owen.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 14, 2006)

*Die-rolling or die rolling*

Just a quick reminder on my policy of the rolling of dice in my game:

Any check where your character would not know the outcome of a roll, I will handle.  This includes the following skill checks:
Appraise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Disable Device, Gather Information, Hide, Intimidate, any Knowledge, Listen, Move Silently, Open Lock, Search, Sense Motive, Slight of Hand, Spellcraft, and Spot.
Any other skill, attack, damage, save, level check, etc, feel free to roll using Invisible Castle, or let me do it, whichever you prefer.

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 15, 2006)

If you are having trouble visualizing the layout of the "Blue" corridor, remember that a map of this part of the Cairn can be found in the [INFO] THREAD.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 18, 2006)

*The chain*

In game terms the chain requires a DC 15 Climb check, so Owen was able to do it by just "taking 10".  People with a Climb modifier of +4 or under would not be able to it, which means that it would be a bit more risky.

There are no handholds to tie a rope to at the top of the chain, other than the chain itself, which hangs about four feet from the lip of the upper hallway.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm heading out of town for the holiday Wednesday morning.  I will only be posting occasionally through the weekend.

Have a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Holidays to those who celebrate them. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 25, 2006)

*In and Out*

As a heads up I am letting you know that between Dec. 1st and 22nd I will be home only sporadically.  I've got a three week contract which puts me on the road for small stretches, probably three to five days at a time.  So if I don't update the stories for a few days, you will know why.  Sadly my laptop bit the dust about two years ago, and I haven't made enough moolah to buy a new one.  Otherwise I would be updating from the road with much greater frequency.

Having said that, I don't forsee the game coming to a complete standstill either.  Especially since y'all are about to go up a level, yipee!!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 26, 2006)

There did not seem to be any exit to this corridor, other than down the rope or chain Gregor, Azten, Owen, and Alexia just came up.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 2, 2006)

Just wanted to quickly apologize for not posting much this week.  Busy work-wise which is a good thing, as I didn't have a job before!

Updates coming before the end of the weekend.

BrOp


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2006)

Great news Branding!  I'm also planning on going back to work for the man in another week.  Sort of dreading it


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2006)

I will be away Thursday December 21 through Tuesday January 2.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks for the heads up. I think Branding was pulled away for the holidays or work. He hasn't been around since 12-7


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry again for the prolonged absence.  Back in town and at my computer.  Updates in the next day or two.

BrOp


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 19, 2006)

excellent. looks forward to it...kind of. Not too sure about this wind noise and being paralyzed


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry again for the prolonged absence, but the tour I was on took more out of me then I thought at first.  But now I am back!

Wishing all of you a Merry Christmas/Kwanzaa/Solstice/Channukah/Festivus!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 1, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

May 2007 bring everyone all they can dream.

BrOp


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2007)

*A Happy New Year!* 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes, Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 4, 2007)

Just wanted to remind everyone that hasn't posted their actions for the second combat round.  I'll NPC folks, but would prefer to have at least four of six posts before I do that.

Sorry to be such a noodge.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 4, 2007)

for future reference. If 4 days has gone by without me posting an action in the COMBAT thread, feel free to NPC me.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 4, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> for future reference. If 4 days has gone by without me posting an action in the COMBAT thread, feel free to NPC me.



Thanks for the info/permission, Mista Collins.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2007)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Just wanted to remind everyone that hasn't posted their actions for the second combat round.




Sorry, I have totally missed that... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Jan 9, 2007)

Hmm, I didn't say it as an OOC note, but I hope you took the meaning in my post that Majakilar is actively searching (spotting?) for anything unusual they might have missed before, anything that could be the switch to reset the wind trap. He really didn't take any actions, except some internal monologue and talking...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 10, 2007)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Hmm, I didn't say it as an OOC note, but I hope you took the meaning in my post that Majakilar is actively searching (spotting?) for anything unusual they might have missed before, anything that could be the switch to reset the wind trap. He really didn't take any actions, except some internal monologue and talking...



  I caught that, but  didn't state the outcome, other than the fact that I didn't describe that he had found anything ... which he hadn't  :\ 

I will update the post.

BrOp


----------



## silentspace (Jan 10, 2007)

Cool, thanks     In hindsight, Majakilar should have picked a special spot, like maybe opposite the entrance, or directly under the lamp... But now he's going to try and catch Alexi if she falls.  I don't think there are any rules on this, but in the Climb description they talk about catching falling creatures while climbing.  So I'm guessing this can also be done when you're not climbing?  Anyway, that's what he's going to do.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry for the prolonged absence around here.

Are people still interested in playing this game?  I am happy to continue DMing it until June.  So far only Thanee and Silentspace have posted their actions in the Age of Worms Combat Thread, and it's been over a month now.

I had stopped posting as I was waiting for everyone's actions for the next round.

Let me know.

Thanks,

BrOp


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

My mistake then, I thought I was current with the action.

So Gale force winds increasing, I've got one paralyzed character in my arms and one not paralyzed and the three of us are about to get blown out the chamber to fall to our deaths if we don't grab hold of something to hold onto like the chain.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 6, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> So Gale force winds increasing, I've got one paralyzed character in my arms and one not paralyzed and the three of us are about to get blown out the chamber to fall to our deaths if we don't grab hold of something to hold onto like the chain.



Yup, that pretty much covers it.


----------



## Azten (Feb 6, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> My mistake then, I thought I was current with the action.



Ditto here, I  figured Azten was just along for the ride at the moment.  Posted to COMBAT thread.

I'm rarely away for more than a couple of days without warning, but don't let the lack of a post from me slow things down.  If I haven't posted within a couple of days after everyone else, NPC me and I'll deal with the consequences.  Within reason...  ;-)

 R E


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 7, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Hanging limp in Gregor's arm, Owen is along for the ride.




That was my last posted action because there isn't much else for Owen to do.   

I am still interested.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2007)

Woohoo! The cinematic jump to grab the hanging chain in midair worked! I thought there was a good chance we'd go splat 1st level dead. I'm pretty much out of ideas besides hunkering down for the moment so as not to drop Owen or Atzen. I'm hoping the wind either dies down on its own or somebody down below can figure something out to stop it.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm trying to decide whether Azten would try to climb down Gregor to get to the chain or not.  Probably not, given his relative physical weakness and incoordination.  Hmm.

Maybe he'll just play monkey and hang on to Gregor's back.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 12, 2007)

How long is Owen paralyzed for?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 12, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> How long is Owen paralyzed for?



Sorry, been meaning to tell you this.  The paralysis has worn off and you can act once again.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 26, 2007)

Added a new picture to the [INFO] thread.

BrOp


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 27, 2007)

excellent. glad to see this game is going to pick backup.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 28, 2007)

Did we light the lanterns or did they light themselves at one point?


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 28, 2007)

Good question. I don't recall. I thought we lit them.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 28, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Good question. I don't recall. I thought we lit them.



The green one was lit when you first entered the cairn.  The blue one was lit by your group.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 1, 2007)

I am going to be gone until March 8th. I might be able to find some downtime during my training for this new job, but it is very unlikely. Feel free to NPC Owen until I return.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 1, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I am going to be gone until March 8th. I might be able to find some downtime during my training for this new job, but it is very unlikely. Feel free to NPC Owen until I return.



Thanks for the heads up, Mista Collins.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 17, 2007)

Just to clarify, Azten and Majakilar were the only two actually on the "bridge".  The rest are still coming through the opening or standing on the small (10' by 10') piece of the corridor that directly on the far side of the mouth.

It can be tricky to clearly and accurately convey space through text.

Br Op


----------



## silentspace (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry, I'm confused. Did Gregor and Owen go first? Or is Majakilar first, followed by Azten?  Are Gregor and Owen safe on the other side, or are they behind, at the start of the bridge?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 17, 2007)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm confused. Did Gregor and Owen go first? Or is Majakilar first, followed by Azten?  Are Gregor and Owen safe on the other side, or are they behind, at the start of the bridge?



As far as I understood it from reading your posts, Azten and Majakilar were the only ones on the bridge.  Gregor and Owen stayed behind at the start of the bridge.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Mar 17, 2007)

hmm. I read it as Owen and gregor went first.  Oh well. My mistake.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 18, 2007)

Yah, Owen never crossed completely. Just went into the room.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2007)

Gregor stepped into the room first but never went onto the bridge.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone heard anything from jeremy_dnd lately?  I sent him an email weeks ago to see if he was still interested in our game, but haven't heard back from him.  Judging from his profile he is still around on regular basis.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Apr 2, 2007)

Been busy IRL this week, sorry.  Update coming tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 3, 2007)

that's cool. I'm still here.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Apr 20, 2007)

To my long neglected gamers,

Many apologies once again (seems to be getting to be a quarterly thing for me) for my absence.  Job issues, a new girlfriend, lots of work and the tax deadline have recently conspired to rob me of much of my free time.

I haven't forgotten and the Age of Worms is long from over.


----------

